# kitty problem



## leez_brute

went riding yesterday in a creek. (no deep water) cut my ride off to take a break then wouldnt crank back up. wasnt getting enough gas. had to take the air filter out and stuff it in the intake to get it to start back. got it back to the truck and loaded it. cut it off and wouldnt crank again. anyone else had this problem?


----------



## strubby

I've had similar problems with my KFX450r. The injector wasn't pulsing and getting fuel to the cylinder to start the bike. What did you put down the intake to start it? Sounds like it's something electrical? My problem stemmed from the ECU, but could be a bunch of things with these new EFI bikes.


----------



## leez_brute

I put the filter it self in it. It was the only clean thing i had.


----------



## wyo58

The first time you couldn't start it it was cranking right? The second time it was not cranking? If so I agree with strubby has to be electrical.


----------



## leez_brute

we rode for about 1.5 hrs. stopped about 4 times. the last time we stopped, it wouldnt start back up. we let it sit for about 4 hours thinking something just got wet but it did the same thing. it just wont get enough gas to start it.


----------



## Polaris425

maybe greenkitty will chime in shortly, you know he's an expert. or pondtunes.


----------



## leez_brute

lol greenkitty is exactly who i'm waiting on! he knows his stuff. no offense to any1 else on here.


----------



## wyo58

leez_brute said:


> lol greenkitty is exactly who i'm waiting on! he knows his stuff. no offense to any1 else on here.


 
None taken! 
Good luck guy!


----------



## JGBigBear

I would like to know to bc we have basically the same bike except mine is an 09 if there's any difference


----------



## leez_brute

greenkitty?????? are you out there?


----------



## greenkitty7

You checked out that throttle body boot? Check for cracks and stuff. Any fuel leaks? Stopped up lines? A little trash in the tank is all it takes for it to get stopped up. Start simple before you disect the electrical stuff. If you cant fix it with a hammer you got yourself an electrical problem. Lol. Thanks for the shoutout p425 lol i dont consider myself an expert but between all the people i ride with ive seen just about everything you can tear up on one lol


----------



## Polaris425

No prob. I might change the title under your name to "Resident Kitty Expert" And your avatar to a cute little kitten...... LMBO!!! HAHA Ok serious about the title but not about the avatar.... or........... Am I? :thinking:


----------



## greenkitty7

HAHA... master of the kitties... wait... you are talkin about four wheelers, arent you? nevermind...


----------



## leez_brute

havent had time to even look at it yet. been out of town all week. In Atlanta tonight and finally going home tomorrow. Hope its something simple. I'll let y'all know. thx


----------



## greenkitty7

oh yea and make sure your spark plug is good... even sometimes when its sparking doesnt necessarily mean the spark is strong enough to ignite... had that problem one time... tore my bike apart trying to figure it out and it was the dam spark plug the whole time. i always start there now... lol


----------



## leez_brute

how do I tell if the plug is good if its sparking? which it was... gonna be a long afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## greenkitty7

Take the spark plug out and put the coil wire on it then ground the electrode on something like the head. But as i said even if you get a spark, it doesnt always mean its good. I would just start by replacing the spark plug


----------



## chief_22006

Ok, so I jst pulled mine and lees off the trailer. It cranked up fine the first time and I rode it around, then it took longer to crank after a few times then back to nothing. I havent got into yet, but as far as the intake boot could that be a problem? Also do you know the part number on that boot greenkitty????


----------



## greenkitty7

Ill have to look it up when i get home. Im out on the road today but ill check it out for ya. Tell ya what if yall have any questions just text me. 229-392-2481. Theyll get answered quicker


----------



## leez_brute

will do. buying a new spark plug tonight. getting to work on it tomorrow. hopefully gonna be ready to ride.


----------



## leez_brute

2779654??? boot number?


----------



## chrish051873

also something to check..im not sure if your quad is carb or efi..but i know the carb has the overflow or drain but if there is not a one way valve on it it will for sure suck up some water and whatever else will fit up that hose..good luck

chris


----------



## wcs61

leez_brute said:


> went riding yesterday in a creek. (no deep water) cut my ride off to take a break then wouldnt crank back up. wasnt getting enough gas. had to take the air filter out and stuff it in the intake to get it to start back. got it back to the truck and loaded it. cut it off and wouldnt crank again. anyone else had this problem?


 Year, make, fuel system (carb or inj)


----------



## leez_brute

08 700h1 efi


----------



## greenkitty7

im not sure if that is the boot number or not... lemme check


----------



## leez_brute

ordered the boot from atv zone. will be here thursday. we'll see if thats the problem...


----------



## leez_brute

replacement part number is 0437-069. putting it on tomorrow to see if it fixes my problem.


----------



## greenkitty7

so it was a bad battery? its almost always something simple... ive seen a battery make one run rough like it has trash in the tank or something... dont know why i didnt think to mention that... i had the same problem one time.


----------



## leez_brute

so I thought! now its doing the same thing. guess I'm just gonna put it in the shop.


----------



## greenkitty7

you changed the boot? cleaned the tank out? blew all the fuel lines out? you may have ruined an injector with some trash...


----------



## leez_brute

i didnt blow the lines out. but i changed the boot. I may tinker with it a little more before I put it in the shop.


----------



## greenkitty7

it is kinda tough to diagnose the problem when i cant see it for myself too...


----------



## leez_brute

apparently its the stator... everything else checked out.


----------



## leez_brute

or voltage regulator or water in my starter... blahhhhhhhhhhhhh **** I just want this figured out.


----------



## leez_brute

99% sure its the voltage regulator. ordering it tomorrow. will update when it comes in later this week.


----------



## whoolieshop

It won't be water in your stator. The stators on these bikes are bathed in oil. If you had water in the stator your oil would be milked. 

The stator is easy enough to check out with a volt meter per the specs in the manual

The voltage regulator if good will work provided the stator is in spec. If the stator checks out and there isnt more than 12 volts going into the battery it's the voltage reg or a wiring problem between the stator and reg or reg and battery. 

Fwiw there are two connections to check the stator one is right near the starter a three wire t shaped plig connection and right at the voltage regulator. If there's an issue with any of the three wires for the stator (yellow at the regulator) then the regulator won't get enough ac current to charge the battery. 

I think it's 70 volts ac @ 5000 rpm measured between the yellow wires (not to ground). You also have to meter it all three ways and get a similar reading. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leez_brute

thought maybe it was water in my starter, not stator. when we were trying to get it to start, my buddy moved the wires on the regualtor and was tapping it with a screwdriver, it shocked him and started immediatly. new one should be here wed or thur.


----------



## whoolieshop

I bet if he got shocked you're going to end up finding a broken wire could be at that plug. The body of the regulator is grounded so any internal voltage leaking should short right to ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leez_brute

New starter... PROBLEM SOLVED!!! READY TO RIDE AGAIN! THX FOR ALL THE INPUT GUYS. I KNOW ITS HARD TO DIAGNOSE A PROBLEM WITHOUT LOOKING AT IT. LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

SWEET! Yall need to come over this way for creektoberfest at Creek Bottom in October!


----------



## leez_brute

where is that? I'd love to make a road trip like that!


----------



## greenkitty7

its in doles, ga... prolly like a 4 hour ride for you... you are southern alabama right?


----------



## greenkitty7

i know its a 3 1/2 hour ride from dothan... how far are you from dothan?


----------



## leez_brute

1.5 hrs from dothan


----------



## greenkitty7

so probably a 5 hour ride then... but it will def be worth it! best park in the south IMO.


----------



## Polaris425

doothaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn alabama!

Gotta stop by Dales Den. haha...


----------



## leez_brute

hahahahaha at Dales Den! I looked on the map, I think it would be a little quicker to go through Eufaula, but still a long ride.


----------



## greenkitty7

well theres gonna be alot of cats and we will have a huge group! see if you can get talon and chad to pitch in for a ride to GA!


----------



## JGBigBear

hey leez-brute have you ever had problems with that 700 overheating....thats the only problem i have had....and 2 times i turned the key on and nothing happens till i take the seat off and wiggle the wires


----------



## leez_brute

Only problem I've had was the starter. Is your fan running? Or radiator filled with mud?


----------



## greenkitty7

check the fan fuse... and if you have to wiggle wires to get it to come on, there is corrosion somewhere. you need to clean all the connections good and dielectric grease.


----------



## Swamp Star

I would deffinatly recommend the ride to Doles. It is the best park in the SE for our style of riding. 

Otis will probly end up riding my Cat agian................................


----------



## greenkitty7

lol... naw ninja... the 400 will be showing out! OTIS FTMFW!


----------



## HHbrute

hey lee looks like i gotta rebuild the carbs on the brute. ne one have input on a manual 4by4 actuator instead of electric on a 05 brute 750 and best place to buy?


----------

